# FL spring plants



## Kurt Reinhart (Mar 4, 2003)

John Parker took and agreed to share this picture (http://www.serc.si.edu/labs/terrestr...ogy/index.jsp). I think it is from Itchetucknee Springs, FL. I'm trying to ID the dark green plant in the lower right is... This is likely a hardwater spring by the way.










John thinks its chara but it looks too green to me and grasslike instead of segmented. I'm wondering if it could be an Eleocharis species (spikerush)??? Sorry it isn't the best photo for an ID. I think the plant in the middle is red ludwigia and the tall grasslike plant in the background is probably either Sagittaria kurziana or Vallisneria americana (based on their prominance in species lists of other Florida springs).

This site may help http://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/photos.html#v
They list aquatic/wetland species native to Florida and include pictures.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Ill go in an hour and check for you. Ill see if I can get a better picture. Its cloudy and gloomy out so I will wait an hour or two.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Are you seriously telling me that that scene exists in the wild underwater? Looks like a large aquarium to me  Is that what most aquatic settings look like in the wild?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Its in the springs. The water is 72 degrees all year round. I live with over 60 springs within 30-45 min. That's what it looks like.


----------

